# Advanced Cruise Ship ?



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Something tells me if I was still at sea I'd need more than a soldering iron and an AVO on this ship .......
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1rlGILzpeM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

A bit different to the Hong Kong tramps I sailed on!
Not sure if it's an improvement though!


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

600 Mbits !!!! ...... would need to struggle just a tad to match that on a morse key .... :-O


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

BobClay said:


> Something tells me if I was still at sea I'd need more than a soldering iron and an AVO on this ship .......
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1rlGILzpeM&feature=youtu.be


Probably whoever looks after that stuff wouldn't know what to do with a soldering iron! If you pointed some flying fish out to the passengers, they'd think they were computer generated.

Call me old fashioned but I like my cocktails served by a cute bimbo with a couple of buttons undone, not R2D2.

They could convert an old warehouse to do all that, why bother putting it on a ship?

John T

PS How come I can't send a message to Voyager of the Seas (en route from Darwin) without spending $3000?


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Presumably you mean Voyager the ship, rather than the spacecraft now in Interstellar space, with a transmitter putting out bedroom light bulb power, and still bashing away at the key. Technology is technology. Economics is the fairy story.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

This is the type of kit that the 'Technical Officer' would expect in lieu of a soldering iron and an AVO (Jester)


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Viewing the vast open spaces untrammelled by watertight bulkheads reminded me of Joseph Conrad Reflections on the loss of a huge liner.

"You build a 45,000 tons hotel of thin steel plates to secure the patronage of, say, a couple of thousand rich people (for if it had been for the emigrant trade alone, there would have been no such exaggeration of mere size), you decorate it in the style of the Pharaohs or in the Louis Quinze style--I don't know which--and to please the aforesaid fatuous handful of individuals, who have more money than they know what to do with, and to the applause of two continents, you launch that mass with two thousand people on board at twenty-one knots across the sea--a perfect exhibition of the modern blind trust in mere material and appliances. And then this happens. General uproar. The blind trust in material and appliances has received a terrible shock. I will say nothing of the credulity which accepts any statement which specialists, technicians and office-people are pleased to make, whether for purposes of gain or glory You stand there astonished and hurt in your profoundest sensibilities. But what else under the cir***stances could you expect?"


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

.... and yet millions of people walk into a light alloy tube packed with highly explosive fuel flying at 500 mph six or seven miles up and totally rely on the technology to keep them alive. ..... And it does for the most part. Go figure !


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I put this in another thread about the same theme.....I saw a letter in the Daily Mail a day or so ago from a lady who had done the maiden voyage on the Oasis of the Seas. She was not a happy bunny. Seems the 'smart' electronics crashed and it was to say the least 'chaotic' queuing instead of the seamless stuff that was promised. Refunds etc in order. Sadly though, she did not comment of 'the ride'. Probably a quiet smooth passage so perhaps didn't see the sea at any time !!

Does the link actually show the sea ??

David
+


----------



## Bill Greig (Jul 4, 2006)

david.hopcroft said:


> I put this in another thread about the same theme.....I saw a letter in the Daily Mail a day or so ago from a lady who had done the maiden voyage on the Oasis of the Seas. She was not a happy bunny. Seems the 'smart' electronics crashed and it was to say the least 'chaotic' queuing instead of the seamless stuff that was promised. Refunds etc in order. Sadly though, she did not comment of 'the ride'. Probably a quiet smooth passage so perhaps didn't see the sea at any time !!
> 
> Does the link actually show the sea ??
> 
> ...


Hi David,
far be it from me to pick holes in the Daily Mail story, but Oasis of the Seas maiden voyage was close on 4 years ago. Quantum of ther Seas has recently completed her maiden voyage, did the lady even know which ship she was on? As they saying goes "If you can't take a joke, you shouldn't have joined"
Bill


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I am fairly sure the letter said Oasis, and I did think that might be wrong. I think it probably was Quantum, but you know the press.......if you don't know just make it up !!!

Anyway, a good time was not had by all

David
+


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Advanced cruising?

Whatever next?

More advanced ways of wasting time and money?


----------

